# Why not reuse glass shower doors?



## Angelique (Feb 27, 2014)

We are gutting our bathroom due to mold behind our shower tiles. (Okay, that's why we are gutting the shower. We're redoing the rest of the bathroom just because!)

Part of the remediator's bid is to remove and discard the frameless glass shower doors. But my husband wonders why people don't reuse them. Is there a reason?

If we DO reuse them, how difficult is it to change the hinges and handle? The new bathroom fixtures will be a different color.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 27, 2014)

I reuse everything I can. You would have to look at how hard it is to get the glass out and then order new mounting parts, but I&#8217;m sure it could be done. We now live in a society that is mostly throwaway. Labor costs more than material most of the time so we toss good stuff and replace it with cheaper junk. If they take them out carefully you could try selling them on line and put the money into the new ones. If you don&#8217;t care about the cost post them for free and help someone out and free up the landfill. 

This site is a lot about DIY and that has a whole different set of values as most people don&#8217;t figure their labor in. Right now I&#8217;m saving a 100 years old banister that was in really bad condition. figuring in the labor I could rip it out and burn it and replace with something new. It wouldn&#8217;t look quite period correct and there is something nice about saving it and DIY.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 27, 2014)

Capitalism militates against what you are suggesting.  Strongly.

Reuse is *bad for business*.  In some quarters you would be called unpatriotic/socialist/communist but the best nowadays is to call someone a terrorist.

Have you heard about Stevia?  
It's naturally occurring so it can't be patented so people cannot make as much money as they want off of it.  
So politicians are screaming "Restraint of free trade!" a Straw Man Argument if there ever was one.

The more you know and the more handy you are the more likely you can somewhat circumvent the U.S. system, but you will pay a price.

As for labor cost, one time it took me 13 hours to replace a clutch.  I figured I really took a beating on this curbside job so I called a Triumph dealer for a quote on this.  
Turns out I was still paying myself $25/hour ($70 per hour in today's dollars) in "tax free income".

BTW, depending on your ZIPcode in Phoenix (see the Zipskinny site) you will pay more or less for this job.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 27, 2014)

If the shower door fits the new shower and the new hinges fit the holes in the glass then there is absolutely no reason not to reuse it. Of course the contractor will want to sell you a new one. He makes profit off the materials.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2014)

You could find a plating company near you, that could likely refinish the hardware to the colour you want. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFKQKLajWOI[/ame]


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, and get several bids, enough to cluster around some central $ value.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 4, 2014)

Setting aside pointless anti-capitalist rants, lets try to be real here.  YES, you should seek to re-use the doors.  It is wasteful and careless to just toss them unless they are damaged.  A local company which sells frameless shower doors can advise you.

If it will not work, DONATE the doors, undamaged, to a local Habitat for Humanity chapter.  They will either sell them for badly needed cash or use them in another house.  You get the tax break, they get the doors.

A little effort can make this a better outcome.

http://bobzermop.hubpages.com/hub/Why-capitalism-works-and-socialism-doesnt


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> Setting aside pointless anti-capitalist rants, lets try to be real here.  YES, you should seek to re-use the doors.  It is wasteful and careless to just toss them unless they are damaged.  A local company which sells frameless shower doors can advise you.
> 
> If it will not work, DONATE the doors, undamaged, to a local Habitat for Humanity chapter.  They will either sell them for badly needed cash or use them in another house.  You get the tax break, they get the doors.
> 
> ...



Nice link, he has it figured out.:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 13, 2014)

One reason not to reuse the doors is because they might still harbor mold spores that are impossible to kill, since their 'in' the plastic.

Besides that shower doors are ugly and hard to clean. Shower curtains comes in many colors and styles, can be easily washed or replaced.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 13, 2014)

Uhhh, Jungle?  Did you catch these are FRAMELESS glass doors?  Not plastic.  And in my personal experience, removing the shower curtain is the first upgrade for a bathroom because they are dated, ugly, smelly, prone to collecting moldy goo, and ... (worst of all) just uncool.


----------



## Angelique (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, everyone! CallMeVilla: Those shower curtains are hilarious!

As it turns out, our contractor suggested a curbless shower, and my husband really likes that idea, so we're getting new shower doors no matter what. But do not despair, people who like to reuse things: We like to reuse things, too, and my husband is going to make something out of those old shower doors.


----------

